# Padre Pio Prayer - The Sexteen Harry Christophers



## Chris Albion (Apr 14, 2009)

Harry Christophers and The Sixteen release
world premiere recording of new works by leading British composers James MacMillan, Roxanna Panufnik and Will Todd​
The productive partnership between The Sixteen and the Genesis Foundation continues with the release on 27th April 2009 of a CD of three new choral works from three of Britain's most respected contemporary composers: James MacMillan, Roxanna Panufnik and Will Todd. Each work is a setting of the prayer Stay With Me, Lord, by the Capuchin priest Padre Pio (the familiar name by which millions know St Pius of Pietrelcina). The purpose of the commissions was to refresh approaches to creating contemporary liturgical music and to inspire and delight people of every faith and conviction.

UK Release Date: 
May 2009

Catalogue Number: COR16071


----------



## Mikey350D (Mar 6, 2009)

Will it be available in the US?
(Amazon)


----------



## Chris Albion (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, it will be available in the US in about a month from now.
Best Wishes.


----------

